# Nokia N70



## jackslater (20 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous,
Je viens d'acquérir un superbe nokia N70. Excellent matos. Je viens d'acheter une clé bluetooth, je la branche, elle s'allume et est reconnu par le mac OSX 10.3.9 (dans le reseau).
Je lance isync pour voir si il trouve mon portable et... et... et rien, ça marche pas. il ne trouve rien.
comment dois-je procéder ? y a t il des paramètres spéciales dans le réseau bluetooth ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2005)

Il est pas encore compatible iSync...


----------



## juliuslechien (20 Novembre 2005)

Tu es encore sous Panther ?


----------



## jackslater (24 Novembre 2005)

oui, je suis encore sous panther. d'après mes recherches, je dois passer sous os 10.4 et modifier le fichier correspondant au nokia N90.
Dès que je trouve une solution, je la metterai sur le forum.


----------



## bill clinton (26 Novembre 2005)

As tu trouvé une soluce pour ton n70 et ta synchro ???? que ce soit avec PANTHER OU TIGER. merci d'avance.... j'attends ta réponse pour foncer me l'acheter !!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## jackslater (2 Décembre 2005)

je viens d'installer OS 10.4.3 pour avoir isync 2.1.1
ça fonctionne pas... mais je continu ma recherche et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## jackslater (3 Décembre 2005)

Super facile, ça a fonctionné du premier coup !

infos trouvés sur :
http://www.macosxhints.com/comment....NSeries+N90/N70&type=article&order=&pid=65277


La manip commence ici :

Here is the way for the N70 (Tested and it works!):

Applications>iSync>(control clique "afficher le contenu du paquet")>Contents>Plugins>ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice>Contents>Plugins>PhoneModelsSync.phoneplugin>Contents>Resources.
Open the Metaclasses.plist file and add (tout à la fin du fichier):

<key>com.nokia.N70</key>
<dict>
<key>Identification</key>
<dict>
<key>com.apple.gmi+gmm</key>
<string>Nokia+Nokia N70</string>
</dict>
<key>InheritsFrom</key>
<array>
<string>com.nokia.serie60v2.2</string>
</array>
<key>Services</key>
<array>
<dict>
<key>ServiceName</key>
<string>com.apple.model</string>
<key>ServiceProperties</key>
<dict>
<key>ModelName</key>
<string>N70</string>
<key>PhoneIcon</key>
<string>NOKN70.tiff</string>
</dict>
</dict>
</array>
</dict>

Make an N70 icon and name it: NOKN70.tiff
Important: Remember to close the isync program, before opening the Metaclasses.plist file.


Voici l'icone à mettre dans le dossier ressources : 
http://homepage.mac.com/zo66/.Pictures/NOKN70.tiff

Bon courage


----------



## tempest (3 Décembre 2005)

Je suis désolé mais malgré toute ma bonne volonté je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner votre manipulation (Sous Tiger). avec mon N70. Pouvez vous préciser quelques éléments (Chemin non correct notamment). Merci


----------



## jackslater (6 Décembre 2005)

Le chemin est bon.

Applications >iSync >(control clique "afficher le contenu du paquet")>Contents >Plugins >ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice >Contents >Plugins >PhoneModelsSync.phoneplugin >Contents>Resources.

Voici les fichiers "Metaclasses.plist" + l'image du phone à copier/remplacer dans le dossier "Ressources" (voir chemin ci-dessus), c'est plus facile. ;-)

Tu trouveras de le fichier zippé :
- MetaClasses.plist
- NOKN70.tiff

Normalement, ça devrait fonctionner sur l'OS 10.4.3


----------



## smaublanc (7 Décembre 2005)

je confirme cette manip marche super bien
mon nokia et isync fonctionne à merveille


----------



## leonetti olivier (9 Décembre 2005)

Suite à la lecture de vos informations, je n'arrive toujours pas à lire mon N70 et ne comprend pas la demarche avec isync, merci de pouvoir aider un neophite


----------



## jackslater (12 Décembre 2005)

Nous allons procéder par étapes :

Quel est la version de ton OS X ?
Lors de la copie du script, as-tu le message de copie/remplacement du fichier "Metaclasses.plist" ?
Lances-tu l'application isync.app ?
Ton bluetooth fonctionne bien ? (voir l'icone dans la barre de menu).
Le bluetooth de ton tél est bien activé ?


----------



## helium (18 Décembre 2005)

la manip marche mais je n'ai pas vraiment compris l'application qu'il fallait démarrer sur le N70 pour faire la synchronisation parce que lorsque je lance iSinc pour le N70 il me lance la fenetre "lancez la synchronisation sur votre périphérique".
Merci de me répondre


----------



## truegrek (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Possédant aussi ce téléphone je me permet de posez une question 

Lorsque Isync envois IsyncAgent au téléphone celui ci me met une erreur sécurité quand j veux l'installé. Une Idée ?


EDIT : C'est bon, j'ai trouvé.


----------



## davidbartoli (19 Décembre 2005)

leonetti olivier a dit:
			
		

> Suite à la lecture de vos informations, je n'arrive toujours pas à lire mon N70 et ne comprend pas la demarche avec isync, merci de pouvoir aider un neophite



Bonjour

J'ai suivi la méthode annoncée, iSync a bien envoyé Isync agent au N70, mais celui-ci refuse de l'installer en me disant "Erreur sécurité installation". Savez-vous ce que je dois faire ?

J'ai acheté un pack sfr, y a-t-il une manip à faire sur le téléphone pour activier la synchronisation ?

D'avance merci de vos réponses et de vorte aide

David


----------



## bill clinton (19 Décembre 2005)

tu vas dans "gerer les applications" sur ton n70 et tu "autorises les appli" un truc dans le genre....j'avais le même soucis que toi et je l'ai résolu hier soir. ca marche super bien now.


----------



## davidbartoli (20 Décembre 2005)

J'ai rarement vu un Kit main libre aussi minable. Le micro situé, quand le portable est dans la poche, au niveau du bassin, c'est pas très commode. Et je ne vois pas comment on peut le rapprocher de la bouche ! c'est vraiment rageant, sans parler de la connectique. Vous savez comment on l'utilise ce fil blanc ?


----------



## heldermac (21 Décembre 2005)

Salut a tous 
J'ai fait la manip sans soucis, tout c'est bien passe, la synchronisation ce fait mais j'ai toujours un message d'erreur:

(Impossible de se connecter à l'appareil.Appareil introuvable
La synchronisation de l'appareil"Nokia N70" a échoué.)

Pouvez vous m'aider?
@+
Helder


----------



## sirromano1er (22 Décembre 2005)

attention petite question surement stupide:

si le mac et le N70 sont liés via blutooth, est-il possible de naviguer sur internet avec le N70 via la connexion modem du mac?

je rêve? je sors?


----------



## davimac (22 Décembre 2005)

Tu rêves et tu sors


----------



## sirromano1er (22 Décembre 2005)

bah pas tant que ça....

je savais bien que ct possible!

fait une recherche sur GNUbox.


----------



## helium (23 Décembre 2005)

heldermac a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous
> J'ai fait la manip sans soucis, tout c'est bien passe, la synchronisation ce fait mais j'ai toujours un message d'erreur:
> 
> (Impossible de se connecter à l'appareil.Appareil introuvable
> ...


J'ai exactement le même souci, peut on avoir des infos ?
D'avance merci


----------



## Spaghetti (2 Janvier 2006)

Rentrer dans :

Outils > Gestionn. app. > options > paramètres > installation logiciels > activée 



Bonne Sync


----------



## xoradouchenka (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonjoir, je viens de lire les infos à propos du N70 et Mac, est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider alors que je suis plus que nul, j'ai un mac mais pas isync et je viens de reçevoir un N70 que faire pour que ça marche?
J'étais au bord des larmes en constatant que mon mac ne reconnaissait même pas l'usb.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Tu es sous Panther, Tiger, autre ?
Tu as le bluetooth sur ton Mac ?

Ne pleure pas, on trouvera la solution, dans la limite du faisable


----------



## houlala63 (2 Janvier 2006)

Le n70 fonctionnerait avec le bluetooth sous Isync(moyennant modification d'un fichier)
,mais pas avec le cable usb (sauf avec Mobile High speed pour une connection GPRS) .J'ai tout bon ?


----------



## xoradouchenka (2 Janvier 2006)

je suis sous Panther, et je crois pas avoir le bluetooth :sick: c'est mal parti, hein?:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

xoradouchenka a dit:
			
		

> je suis sous Panther, et je crois pas avoir le bluetooth :sick: c'est mal parti, hein?:mouais:




Bon tu as iSync...
Ensuite va dans les préf. système et va voir si tu as Bluetooth ( menu pomme _>préférence système)

Tu vas dans Matériel -> menu bluetooth et tu vas voir s'il l'alimentation bluetooth est: activée


----------



## xoradouchenka (2 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas bluetooth et j'ai pas i sync, (


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Télécharge iSync 1.5 sur le site Apple

Ensuite dans l'aide iSync il t'explique comment procéder avec un câble USB


----------



## smogogo (3 Janvier 2006)

Par contre, d'après le site d'apple (http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html), les Nokia série 60 ne sont synchronisables que via le bluetooth, donc il faudra envisager l'achat d'une clé USB bluetooth.


----------



## jackslater (3 Janvier 2006)

Après avoir fait des recherche sur plusieurs forums, il est très souhaitable de faire fonctionner les synchros avec le bleutooth.
Encore un petit investissement et c'est good.

Par contre pour la manip, il est impératif d'être sous 10.4 avec isync 2.1


----------



## xoradouchenka (3 Janvier 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, voici le résultat,: j'ai téléchargé i sync mais mon mac ne reconnait pas l'usb de mon téléphone alors je crois que je vais demain chercher une clé usb bluetooth en suivant vos conseils je crois que je vais y arriver, encore merci


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

xoradouchenka a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, voici le résultat,: j'ai téléchargé i sync mais mon mac ne reconnait pas l'usb de mon téléphone alors je crois que je vais demain chercher une clé usb bluetooth en suivant vos conseils je crois que je vais y arriver, encore merci




content pour toi


----------



## GG88 (5 Janvier 2006)

lucbert a dit:
			
		

> Le chemin est bon.
> 
> Applications >iSync >(control clique "afficher le contenu du paquet")>Contents >Plugins >ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice >Contents >Plugins >PhoneModelsSync.phoneplugin >Contents>Resources.
> 
> ...


J'ai bien tout suivi.j'ai Tiger.Un N70;  je modifie le fichier metaclasses.plist comme vous me le recommandé ,mais au moment de l'enregistrer il ne veut plus s'enregistrer en tant que ".plist".
Comment faut il faire exactement pour rajouter le N70 dans cette liste ?
Du coup, après ça ne marche toujours pas .que faut il que je fasse exactement? Pourtant mon mac trouve bien mon N70 par bluetoos.Il m'indique simplement que Isync ne gère pas le N 70 ...
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## jackslater (6 Janvier 2006)

regarde bien dans cette discussion, j'ai mis le fichier plist déjà corrigé. Tu n'auras plus qu'à le remplaçé.


----------



## GG88 (6 Janvier 2006)

lucbert a dit:
			
		

> Le chemin est bon.
> 
> Applications >iSync >(control clique "afficher le contenu du paquet")>Contents >Plugins >ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice >Contents >Plugins >PhoneModelsSync.phoneplugin >Contents>Resources.
> 
> ...



Je dois être un peu lent des neurones mais quand je clique sur le dossier ZIP mon mac télécharge ce qu'il appelle une application  "attachement.php" qui n'est autre quand je l'ouvre que la copie d'une page du forum...
Comment faire pour pouvoir copier ton super fichier "metaClasses.plist " ?
Merci,merci,merci !!


----------



## Phil27 (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème que GG88, c'est une application "attachement.php" qui n'est autre quand je l'ouvre que la copie d'une page du forum...
Comment faire pour pouvoir copier ton super fichier "metaClasses.plist " ?
Merci
D'autre part, je n'arrive pas à copier l'agent isync sur mon N70, il m'indique qu'une erreur s'est produite.
J'ai le même problème sur mon Powerbook G4, ansi que sur mon G4 800.
Merci de bien voiloir m'aider


----------



## jackslater (12 Janvier 2006)

Voici le fichier. c'est curieux car je télécharge le fichier correctement.


----------



## mattoo (12 Janvier 2006)

smaublanc a dit:
			
		

> je confirme cette manip marche super bien
> mon nokia et isync fonctionne à merveille


je confirme que tout pareil pour moi 

merci bcp d'avoir publier le fichier + l'imagette, c'est vraiment pratique


----------



## domper (16 Janvier 2006)

bonjour
J'ai bien réussi a copier les fichiers,mon N70 est maintenant reconnu par Isync mais il n'accepte pas de copier l'agent isync "message erreur sécurité installation"à chaque tentative
Merci de m'aider 
Dom


----------



## sirromano1er (16 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un a déja essayé GNUbox avec son N70?

Apparemment, ça permet de surfer via bluetooth en utilisant la connexion ADSL du pc/mac...


----------



## jackslater (20 Janvier 2006)

Non, je connais pas, et je vois le vraiment but (éclaire moi)

Mais par contre si quelqu'un a déjà fait l'expérience de connecter son ordi (portable) sur internet via son N70, merci de me communiquer les manips.


----------



## jackslater (20 Janvier 2006)

domper a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> J'ai bien réussi a copier les fichiers,mon N70 est maintenant reconnu par Isync mais il n'accepte pas de copier l'agent isync "message erreur sécurité installation"à chaque tentative
> Merci de m'aider
> Dom




Je pense que tu dois établir une connexion entre les 2 appareils avant de copier Isync (installation d'un code est néccessaire)


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

domper a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> J'ai bien réussi a copier les fichiers,mon N70 est maintenant reconnu par Isync mais il n'accepte pas de copier l'agent isync "message erreur sécurité installation"à chaque tentative
> Merci de m'aider
> Dom




http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3615540&postcount=51


----------



## sirromano1er (20 Janvier 2006)

le but serait de naviguer sur le net via ton mobile sans passer par ton opérateur.. réception de gros fichiers mails, documents, appli.. utiliser msn pdt que d'autres personnes regardent un films sur ton pc.. etc..

bon d'accord c'est du luxe mais ça ferait plaisir


----------



## alberas (24 Janvier 2006)

comment peux on naviguer dans les dossiers du tel pour recupéré des fichier ou en deposé ? sur pc on branche le cable et il monte sur le poste de travail mais sur mac sa chie pk ? quel solution ?


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2006)

Avec parcourir le contenu d'un appareil dans le menu bluetooth pour récupérer

et aussi avec ça: http://www.vincenzoazzone.com/en/index.html


----------



## alberas (25 Janvier 2006)

merci pour le lien le soft vaut le detour mais je crains que le cable fourni par nokia na pas de driver sous os x c'est marquer dans la notice du soft ! qui a une idée pour faire reconnaitre ce telephone n70 ou le cable par mac os ? avec le bluetooch en exploration j'ai pas acces ames photo et autre j'ai juste le drois d'avoir acces au dossier ou on envois les fichier par bluetooch


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

Je me renseigne


----------



## alberas (25 Janvier 2006)

suis vraiment mal merci du cout de main . c'est ragent d'etre obliger de lancer vpc et de payer une licence microsoft pour avoir un driver

http://europe.nokia.com/nokia/0,,81914,00.html?lang=French.

cable dku-2

merci


----------



## alberas (26 Janvier 2006)

toujours pas maj cest hallucinante les feneant que c'est chez apple


----------



## Oyinko (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est clair que c'est pas dure en plus !


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)

Oyinko a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que c'est pas dure en plus !




C'est peut-être pour ça qu'ils ne le font pas


----------



## alberas (26 Janvier 2006)

ben c'est pas si evident car je le ferai moi ce driver


----------



## macbou (26 Janvier 2006)

merci pour ce tuto et le zip tout prêt pour le N70, j'ai fait la manip mais je n'ai pas encore ce N70..... il ne va pas tarder....


----------



## Phil27 (28 Janvier 2006)

merci jackslater, après avoir télécharger le fichier sous Panther et installé sous tiger, cela fonctionne parfaitement. Par contre je ne peux pas faire de synchro avec ical sans passer par .mac. As-tu une solution?
merci encore


----------



## xoradouchenka (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir, me voilà de retour, avec ujne belle clé bliethooth. très fière de moi j'essaie, ma clé reconnait mon N70 mais pas isync, en relisant tous le forum (limité au N70) je constate que les explications sont pour Mac Os 10.4... et moi je suis sur 10.3.9 (Tiger)quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ou faudra-t-il que je m'offre Panther 10.4...
Merci pour vos réponses,


----------



## Bozzo (28 Janvier 2006)

Eh beh oui... à ma connaissance, il faut Tiger pour synchroniser avec un N70...


----------



## La mouette (28 Janvier 2006)

Bozzo a dit:
			
		

> Eh beh oui... à ma connaissance, il faut Tiger pour synchroniser avec un N70...



Pas encore compatible...

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/isync/devices.html


----------



## lucho1 (8 Février 2006)

Après plusieurs tentatives, je fait bien Afficher le contenu du paquet de l'appli isync, mais je n'ai pas les meme dossiers > Contents puis dans ce dossier, j'ai : Info.plist, un dossier MacOs, PkgInfo, un dossier Resources et un fichier version.plist. bizarre c'est different par rapport au tuto que j'ai pu trouvé sur internet. quel dommage, moi qui voulais partager mes contacts agenda et autres données.


----------



## alberas (10 Février 2006)

toujours aucune solution pour le cable usb '?


----------



## jackslater (11 Février 2006)

c'est normal, luchos1,  il te faut mac os 10.4, sinon ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Capitaine47 (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai à priori tout ce qu'il faut pour synchroniser mon nouveau Nokia N70 et mon récent iMac G5, mais ça ne marche pas! Avec l'OS 10.4.4 et iSync 2.1.1, ça doit aller d'après le forum, mais je ne comprends pas la manip à faire? Help, merci...


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé

J'ai fusionné


----------



## Capitaine47 (12 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé
> 
> J'ai fusionné




Merci pour ce message de bienvenue,

Comme je suis nul en forum, ça veut dire quoi "j'ai fusionné"?


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

Capitaine47 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce message de bienvenue,
> 
> Comme je suis nul en forum, ça veut dire quoi "j'ai fusionné"?




J'ai réuni les deux sujets..


----------



## Capitaine47 (12 Février 2006)

Un grand merci à la Mouette pour son acceuil et à Jackslater pour ses fichiers attachés: j'ai facilement synchronisé ainsi mon nouveau Nokia N70 avec un iMac G5: tout nickel, contacts, agenda,... Heureux d'être nouveau venu sur MacGé !!!!!


----------



## macbou (17 Avril 2006)

Salut,
Avant iSync 2.2, tout marchait niquel avec la petite bidouille...
En revanche, si un appel sur le N70 apparaissait sur l&#8217;écran de mon PB, les SMS ne s&#8217;affichaient pas à l&#8217;arrivée....
Avec l&#8217;installation du dernier iSync, j&#8217;ai récupéré les mêmes fonctions et mêmes soucis....
J&#8217;ai donc décidé de tout virer et de tout refaire dont un hard reset (*#7370#) sur le N70...
Je refais l&#8217;instal par &#8220;configurer  un appareil bluetouth&#8221; , le N70 est bien reconnu, la synchro avec iCal et carnet se fait bien et là le drame : 
en cliquant sur l'icône bluetouth dans Carnet d&#8217;Adresses (afin d'envoyer des textos ou un appel), il me demande un code de jumelage.... 
J&#8217;ai essayé de mettre le même code lors du jumelage initial, ça marche pas..... 
Je suis bloqué.....
Si quelqu'un a une idée..... 
merci


----------



## THM (23 Avril 2006)

idem sur Mac mini solo


----------



## jackslater (25 Avril 2006)

Est-il possible d'avoir une synchronisation automatique MAC <> N70 dès que je modifie mon carnet d'adresse ou mon agenda du mac ou du mobile ?

ça serait vraiment génial !
pour l'instant, c'est manuel, et je trouve ça dommage pour les technologies d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## jackslater (26 Avril 2006)

macbou a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Avant iSync 2.2, tout marchait niquel avec la petite bidouille...
> En revanche, si un appel sur le N70 apparaissait sur lécran de mon PB, les SMS ne saffichaient pas à larrivée....
> Avec linstallation du dernier iSync, jai récupéré les mêmes fonctions et mêmes soucis....
> ...



Je n'ai eu aucun problème et je trouve que ça fonctionne mieux !
Désolé je n'ai pas de solution.


----------



## macbou (27 Novembre 2006)

Salut,

  Je reviens à la charge avec mon N70
  Après un envoi en SAV pour un micro cassé, je me suis retrouvé avec mon vieux T39i avec lequel mon PB a retrouvé un entrain exceptionnel
  Tout marche au top, envoi réception de sms sur le PB, signification des appels sur lécranla totale.
  La batterie du T39 durant à peu près le temps de 2 coups de fil, jai, avec regret, repris le N70 réparé.

  Je lai supprimé dans les options bluetouth et jai tout refait depuis le départ.
  Bingpareil. Quand je clique sur licône BT dans Carnet dAdresse, il me redemande un jumelage qui ne fonctionne jamais

  Ca me saoule.
  Est-il possible de virer carnet dadresse et de le retélécharger (je lai pas trouvé sur apple.com/fr) ou de faire un gros reset de ce programme ??
  Petite précision qui peut-être a son importance : jai un PB à la maison et un dell au taf. Je synchro au taf du nokia à outlook par câble usb et à la maison par bluetouth.
  Est-ce que ça peut créer un conflit ??

  Merci pour votre éventuelle aide.


----------



## macbou (29 Novembre 2006)

j'ai flash&#233; mon N70, il est donc  devenu nu sans le vodafone de sfr...
je me suis dit que mon probl&#232;me &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre li&#233; &#224; &#231;a...
ce n'est donc pas &#231;a...
le probl&#232;me ne vient pas du tel &#224; priori...


----------



## roger.pierre-auguste (16 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous
Moi aussi je me plante sur la config mon G5 un dualcore 2,3GHZ le mobile et reconnue par iSync et s'est tout puis des messages sur HotSync manager et palmone ça ne marche pas merci du cout de main si vous pouvez


----------



## Bozzo (1 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que la solution est là...

http://www.nfg.fr/index.php?2006/02/10/46-nokia-n70-et-tiger-1-2


----------



## Mehdib92 (20 Mars 2007)

Je ne comprends pas car Isync Agent n'essaie meme pas de s'installer sur mon N70. en plus, 
quand je veux le fumeler, mon mac ne detecte aucun service...


----------



## Cekter (23 Mars 2007)

Surtout qu'en plus maintenant le N70 apparait dans la liste des telephones compatibles iSync (sur le site d'apple)...

Hors je connais plusieurs personnes qui n'arrivent toujours pas à le synchroniser, mise à jour faites et tout...

Mince j'avais envie de me le prendre moi cet appareil.. il a l'air super...


----------



## pipolas (5 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
Voila, j'ai un n70, syncro avec isync(usb) pas de probleme.
Par contre j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour pouvoir meetre les musics de mon tel sur mon ordi et les musics de mon ordi sur mon tel.
je suis sous mac os X10.4.9

Merci


----------



## randy007 (15 Mai 2007)

Bonjour

Je poss&#232;de un nokia n70 (version nue) et un macbook (version 10.4.9) et la synchronisation iSync fonctionne sans probl&#232;me (carnet d'adresses et contact). Cependant je ne peux pas le lier avec mon carnet d'adresse. Lorsque je click sur l'icone bluetooth du carnet d'adresses, il recherche les t&#233;l&#233;phones, effectue le jumelage avec mon n70 mais rien ne se passe. Donc je ne peux pas visualiser mes appels ou envoyer des sms via mon macbook. Quelqu'un a une solution? merci...


----------



## noz (10 Juin 2007)

ben mince alors, tout comme Cekter, j'avais envie de me le prendre, mais il a l'air assez ... problématique...


----------



## racerfm (19 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à vous. Je suis un petit nouveau. J'éssaie de me connecter sur internet via mon Nokia N70. J'ai lu vos posts et j'y arrive pas trop...
J'ai un N 70 Black, un Power book en 10.4.10 avec bluetooth.
J'ai synchronisé les 2 via ISync sans ancun soucis...


----------



## marsraph (31 Juillet 2007)

Donc iSync et N70, EN BLUETOOTH, tous c'est bien passé, 
les contacts et l'agenda, tout est dans Carnet d'adresse de mon mac


par contre impossible de récupérer les films et les photos
impossible de << parcourir le contenu d'un appareil >> 

et puis avec le log Nokia Music Manager, rien ne se passe, transfert de son impossible dans le N70.

Meme probleme avec le cable USB

quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## racerfm (31 Juillet 2007)

J'ai réussi à me connecter sur internet avec un petit logiciel Lounch to Net qui est super facile à utiliser. Il reconnait un sacrés nombre de téléphones et (à part le prix + de 80Euros si on l'achète...) se sinchronise nickel avec ISynq. J'ai testé la démo de 10 connexions et j'ai passé le pas. La hot line de Nokia m'a donné une autre combine directement de l'OS 10.4.10, mais j'ai pas réussi. Donc je garde mon N70 et Lounch to Net


----------



## Bozzo (2 Août 2007)

Rappel :

Pour explorer tout le contenu des Nokia avec un Mac, Nokia fournit depuis peu "*Nokia Media Transfer*". C'est une version béta, c'est en anglais (pas très compliqué...) et elle semble bien fonctionner chez moi (je n'ai pas testé in extenso...)

http://www.nokia.fr/A4484505

http://www.nokia.fr/search4/index.j...8&qt=Nokia+Media+Transfer&GO.x=0&GO.y=0&GO=GO

Ca rend service à quelqu'un ?


----------



## kalagan (19 Août 2007)

Merci Bozzo ! 

Oui tu rends un énoooorme service (à moi en tout cas....) !!


----------



## racerfm (19 Août 2007)

nickel, merci bien !


----------



## SITRALE (4 Novembre 2008)

Salu ! 

heuu éhéhé je ressort ce thread enfoui au fond des ages parceque je vien de récup un N70 flambant neuf (c'est quant meme une machine qui a de la gueule) et que voilà, j'ai acheté un cable usb compatible avec le phone, je le met sur un iMac G4 sous Panther .9 et rien ne se monte sur le bureau...éhéhé pourqouaaaaa ?
Dent Bleue uniquement pour les transferts de fichiers N70>Mac et inversement?

Please help me..

S.


----------



## SITRALE (8 Novembre 2008)

Alo ? 

S.


----------



## fanougym (11 Novembre 2008)

pas de reconnaissance USB pour le N70 ...

Par contre, effectivement la dent bleue (très, très loooooong)
ou , plus simple et beauuuuucoup plus pratique, par le biais de la carte SD et d'un lecteur de carte USB à brancher sur le mac... 
Faut juste penser à paramétrer le téléphone pour que tous les fichiers (photos, vidéos et autres) soient toujours stockés sur la carte mémoire.


----------



## SITRALE (13 Novembre 2008)

Roger that...

Apr contre : 




fanougym a dit:


> Faut juste penser à paramétrer le téléphone pour que tous les fichiers (photos, vidéos et autres) soient toujours stockés sur la carte mémoire.



Moi je prend les photo une par une après les avoir prise et je les transfert sur la carte, pas de stockage direct...tu sais ou je peu regler ca dans le phone ?? 

S.


----------



## fanougym (13 Novembre 2008)

Je n'ai plus mon N70 depuis belle lurette...
Par contre, je pense que cela se gère dans les menus de réglages de l'appareil photo ...


----------

